

Ben Bernanke to Princeton Grads: The World Isn't Fair (and You All Got Lucky) - stollercyrus
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/06/ben-bernanke-to-princeton-grads-the-world-isnt-fair-and-you-all-got-lucky/276471/

======
tpowell
"You guys have it real easy. I never had it like this where I grew up. But I
send my kids here because the fact is you go to one of the best schools in the
country: Rushmore. Now, for some of you it doesn't matter. You were born rich
and you're going to stay rich. But here's my advice to the rest of you: Take
dead aim on the rich boys. Get them in the crosshairs and take them down. Just
remember, they can buy anything but they can't buy backbone. Don't let them
forget it. Thank you."

